# Odd brake/hydro question



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I've cross posted because I know the new Sears models are AYP made as well.

I have a Husqvarna 2148 - 21hp B&S ELS w/ hydro tranny - (It's my second, I returned the first one because it burned too much oil).

Anyway... I've started noticing a weird issue when I'm mowing. Kinda wordy, so bear with me.

After I step on the brake and then release it the shift lever moves back toward the neutral position. If I've been running in the high range, the tranny ends up way down in the low (slow) range after I release the brake. If I'm mowing in low and brake to grab a stick or piece of wind-blown trash, when I release the brake, it usually throws itself into neutral. It really began to p!ss me off when I had to mow my ditch this week, I'd creep down the embankment, tap the brake & cut the wheel to straighten it out, and the damned thing would be in neutral every time!

Also, if I'm creeping along (as slow as it will go) - like when mowing around the roots of my live oak trees, or around raised beds - if I come to an obstacle, root/brick paver/whatever, the tranny pulls itself back into neutral.

I never noticed this with the other mower (I had almost 19 hours of mow time on it before I ended up returning it).

Is this shifting back to a slower speed normal? Or, is something out of adjustment? Any ideas?

Thanks!
Angel


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I would say its normal because the hydro is a brake. I know on mine the pedal for the hydro is on the same side as the brake so if you take your foot off the pedal to hit the brake it will stop before you can get to the brake. So for the hand lever i would think when you push on the brake it would put it in neutral because if it didn't you would be trying to stop in gear. Kind of like trying to stop a car in gear with out pushing in on the clutch.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Angle…
On my Sears GT5000, hitting the brake always return the
Hydro hand control to neutral. It doesn’t matter if I was 
running with the hydro lever in the fastest or slowest position.

But the part that sounds weird is when you say:

* ”If I've been running in the high range, the tranny ends 
up way down in the low (slow) range after I release the brake.” *

It doesn’t seem right that the lever moves to the low range after you
release the brake. I would try to get them to check it out now while 
it’s still new.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l my 212 if you hit the brakes it will nock it in to neutral and will kill the motor


----------

